# MKV GTI 17x9



## EuroGTI08 (Jan 24, 2014)

What offset will work to fit 17x9 on a lowered Mkv? Thanks


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

17x9 et35 seems to be really common, with that said I don't really like the front wheels to poke but hey it's your car.


Here is a link to some photos for reference:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162903


----------



## Vw euro parts (Jan 9, 2014)

What is the offset on those wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

